# Best Brush for Wheel Arches



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me what they think is the very best brush for cleaning right up high inside wheel arches, which would be good for normal cars as well as 4x4's and vans ?

A link would be really helpful too if possible - money is no object, I want the best !

Many thanks in advance, its really appreciated.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Since money isnt an object i'd go with these even though in reality I think they are quite good value for money

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

+1. The largest one in the set is the best arch 'brush' I've found


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

I personally wouldn't use wheel woolies on the arches.
The heavy dirt will ruin the brush head in a short time, plus tiny grit will get into them.. you then risk scratches on alloy wheels.

I use mine for my wheels only. 
I Don't even use them on other people's cars as I don't want to mess them up.

Try a bog brush to remove the crud first then:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Long_Car_Brush_1.html


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought this and it works well on wheel arches and the bottom of sills
http://www.monzacarcare.com/special-offers/monza-long-handle-wheel-face-brush/24/


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use this one...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Multi_Brush_2.html

I also have an Asda version of the above, think it was £2 :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No way would i use my wheel woolies on arch liners....

Bog brushes are cheap firm and you dont mind if they break.

The Carplan long handled wheel brush is cheap sturdy handle but possibly too soft for wheel arch heavy crud...

The one in the picture...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/210698/carplan_cleaning_brushes.html


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> I use this one...
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Multi_Brush_2.html


+1, these are great..


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

not the dearest buy certainly do the job http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260849732139?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use a noodle mitt.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The long handled ones up thar ^
Asda do one,bright green,£3.Obviously no good if you dont do non branded stuff.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a long handled Vikan from ebay :thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Was thinking the asda one would be perfect! Was having a look at them today although fairly soft bristles cant mind if there was a firm bristle one as well


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Viking brushes without doubt. Excellent quality and very good prices.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Vikan are brilliant tbh bought one for truck and trailer well worth the money compared to cheaper alternatives


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Another one for the Vikan brushes, just bought on of their wheel brushes and is of excellent quality. Planning on buying some more of their brushes this week. My problem is what to use to seal my freshly cleaned wheel arches? (sorry to hijack your thread Mark :thumb


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like Vikan brushes are the ones I need to go for then - who sells these ? ( has anyone got a link so that I find the right one ? )

Many thanks for all the replies


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Autobrite do a good long handled brush that I used on my Vans plastic bumpers and mudguards. Would be spot on for plastic arch liners IMHO. Didn't break the bank either.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Vikan one is the one you need, lots of people use these brushes on here but I have no experience, but a sponge will do the job as well, never failed on mine; been doing it for years cleaning with a sponge.

Cheaper alternative is a dust pan, use that brush, these are good for carpet like material underneath the arch way.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Vikan Brushes for the win - however, due to the indifferent weather lately I just snow foam the arches, squirt on some APC/degreaser and power off with the pressure washer.

No brushes, no scrubbing, no fuss, but most important of all no piles of crud on the drive where the wheels once stood.:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

i4Detailing do them Mark: http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Brushes.html


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tesco dish brush :thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Vikan wheel/arch brush

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-multi-brush-rim-cleaner-soft/prod_390.html


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark go to asda wheel arch brush in the lime green for about £3.00 neat enough the same as the mothers brush look it up mate (shinerama.motorgeek) sites :thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Surfex and a powerfull pressure washer will normally remove all debris without a brush, Surfex is the key as it breaks down organic matter.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Not everyone has the luxury of using a pressure washer,hosepipe ban anyone
.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Bog brush works for me.


----------



## EdenX (Apr 18, 2012)

*VALET PRO Long Reach Brush*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0051UWTKI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> Not everyone has the luxury of using a pressure washer,hosepipe ban anyone
> .


If it rains one more time I'm getting the hose pipe out :detailer::lol:. Back on topic I'd go for the Vikan brushes.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Our local Poundshops stock sets of 3 long handled paint brushes which look ideal for doing wheel arches when the wheels are still on. Can't for the life of me remember how much they were.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Our local Poundshops stock sets of 3 long handled paint brushes which look ideal for doing wheel arches when the wheels are still on. Can't for the life of me remember how much they were.


It's no good coming on here without the whole story! So report back when you know how much these brushes cost.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

stantheman said:


> It's no good coming on here without the whole story! So report back when you know how much these brushes cost.


l've just taken time off work to go down to Poundland and check...... they're 33.3p each


----------

